
Grocers implement one-way aisles - Kaibeezy
https://www.grocerydive.com/news/grocers-implement-one-way-aisles/575524/
======
Kaibeezy
My local only has three aisles so we’d have to loop twice, but it would be
better than the “hold your breath and look the other way (as if that helps)
death squeeze _passeggiata_ ” we’re doing now.

